# 2 Charged With Impersonating Cops To Collect For Slain NH Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *Two Boston men have been charged with impersonating police officers and collecting money in memory of Manchester police Officer Michael Briggs, who was killed this month. 
Boston police said they were tipped off Friday evening by a woman who said two men identifying themselves as Massachusetts state troopers came to her apartment asking for a donation for Briggs. They found two men matching the description the woman gave hiding between cars. 
Police said they were carrying cash and checks made out to Massachusetts State Police along with a notebook listing names, addresses and donation amounts from 62 people.

Ricardo Acevedo, 40, and Ralph Gaskell, 54, are charged with impersonating a police officer and larceny.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Sickening pieces of shit.

Lower than the shit on the bottom of the shit on the bottom of my boot.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

they deserve a f'kn beating


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

I hope someone finds out where they live and the Local PD keep an eye on them.


----------



## fishtolt (Aug 4, 2006)

How low can you get. Not only should they beat the ever living shit out of these two puss balls, they should then let the family take a shot at them too! They are just as bad as the dirt bag who shot the officer!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

To me they seem to be somewhat worse.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

P.O.S x 2.

I'd like to get my hands on these guys......


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

If there is such a thing as Karma - they'll get theirs someday.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

They should be put in jail and subjected to severe fines, which should be paid directly to officer brigg's family.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Two Charged In Fake Police Officer Scam *

*Men Said They Were Collecting For Slain Officer *

*BOSTON -- *Two East Boston men have been charged with impersonating police officers while collecting money in the memory of a slain New Hampshire police officer.

NewsCenter 5's Jack Harper reported that Ricardo Acevedo and Ralph Gaskell are accused of posing as Massachusetts State Police officers who were asking for money for the family for New Hampshire police Officer Michael Briggs, who was killed in the line of duty this month.

"He told me that he was collecting money for the police officer that was killed in New Hampshire," said Sergio Cannon, of East Boston. "He had a book with money and names."

"Officers approached and found a green folder with a Fraternal Order of Police sticker affixed to the folder. Further investigation found $85 in the folder and two loose pieces of paper with written names and addresses and donation amounts," prosecutor Wayne Margolis said.

"We gave them like, $20, the guy across the street gave him $20, and a couple of other people gave them, like, $20," said Richard Aresco, of East Boston.

Police said Acevedo and Gaskell were carrying cash and checks and a notebook with names and donation amounts from 62 people.

"I should have knew better, you know? My mother said there are scams going on all over the place. If someone comes up to you, tells you about their family, tells you how hurt they are and you feel bad," said Aresco.

"Lock them up. It's as simple as that," said Cannon.

Acevedo and Gaskell were both held on $10,000 bail on charges of impersonating a police officer, larceny by false pretenses and entry by false pretenses.



*Video: *Men Charged With Impersonating Officers
_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or __redistributed._


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Hang em' by their balls. Fucking scumbags.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> If there is such a thing as Karma - they'll get theirs someday.


Firm beleiver in Karma.

Seen it on the job and in life.

If you are an asshole. It comes back 10 fold.

Thats why I nice.:-D


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Two Arrested in East Boston and Charged with 62 Counts of Larceny*

At about 5:11pm, officers assigned to District 7 in East Boston responded to a radio call to investigate two men going door to door asking residents for monetary donations. The officers located and spoke with a victim on Havre Street who stated the two men entered her apartment and told her they were collecting money for the Manchester Police Officer who was killed in the line of duty last week. The victim gave the men, who identified themselves as Massachusetts State Troopers, an undisclosed amount of U.S. Currency and left the area. The victim provided a detailed description of the two men, which was broadcast, to the officers patrolling in District 7. Officers located two men fitting the description of the two men, one hiding between cars, at Marion and Paris Streets. Officers conducted a threshold inquiry and discovered evidence on the two men linking them to the crime. The victim was transported to the area where she positively identified both suspects. 
Further investigation revealed that the two men were in possession of U.S. Currency and checks made out to the Massachusetts State Police. A notebook was also found in the suspect's possession that contained the names, addresses and donation amounts from 62 people. 
Police arrested *Ricardo Acevedo, 40, and Ralph Gaskell, 54, both of East Boston*. The suspects will be arraigned on Monday morning at the East Boston District Court where they will be charged with Impersonating a Police Officer, Larceny by False Pretenses, and Entry by False Pretences. 
People that feel they have been the victim of these suspects are urged to contact the District 7 Detectives at 617-343-4220.


----------

